# Beaches, Fitness, Art and Good Restaurants!



## Amerozzy (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi, a Newbie here.
My husband and I are moving to Cyprus soon. We are both in our mid forties and are looking forward to living in the sunshine. I am an Australian and he is an American who has been living in Germany for the last 20 years ... so we want some sun!
I've been trawling around the forum for hours now and have gleaned a lot of interesting information [it's great here!] but figured it would be better to put in a more specific post related to our wants/needs.
We've been to Cyprus a couple of times and still can't really make up our minds as to where we would rather live, so, any suggestions based on the following would be more than appreciated.
We have been to Paphos, Limassol and Larnaca with various places in between and have seen elements in all places that we do/don't like but thought that people here on this forum, with local knowledge, might help us narrow things down a bit. We initially intend to rent until we have seen more of the island.
We would prefer to live right on the beach [with the whiter the sand the better ] yet are aware of the tourist influx and associated possible behaviours of some types. Are there any places less inundated than others?
A gym or fitness centre is a must! From my research, there are complexes/apartments with a fitness centre included - anyone have personal experiences?
Rental properties - hmmm... I have been looking at so many sites I am almost gaga. Any specialising in long term rentals that people have had positive experiences with? So far, most of the places I have liked have been rented out already!
Good internet connection - I do some work online, and for my partner it is a must. I've heard that some areas have poor service? Wrong? Right?
I am an artist as well and would like to hear from any other artists and if anyone knows of any good art supplies/materials shops, as well as galleries to visit.
Transport... okay, a car will be necessary - I'll deal with that later ;-)
We both enjoy dining out, especially on local/national foods.
I love shopping! No more needs to be said... just point me in the right direction!
We want to avoid being in the midst of the tourist trap/nightclub scene but aren't quite yet ready to crack out our zimmer frames. 
I know it's a lot to ask, but any help would greatly be appreciated.

Looking forward to meeting and making friends here.

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Amerozzy said:


> Hi, a Newbie here.
> My husband and I are moving to Cyprus soon. We are both in our mid forties and are looking forward to living in the sunshine. I am an Australian and he is an American who has been living in Germany for the last 20 years ... so we want some sun!
> I've been trawling around the forum for hours now and have gleaned a lot of interesting information [it's great here!] but figured it would be better to put in a more specific post related to our wants/needs.
> We've been to Cyprus a couple of times and still can't really make up our minds as to where we would rather live, so, any suggestions based on the following would be more than appreciated.
> ...


Hi, Limassol seem like it would be a good fit for you and your husband. Nice beaches, places to run/walk/hike, good art scene, good shopping and you are mid-point between Paphos and Larnaca where you may want to go for day trips for art shows and other events. I am based in Paphos, but I am sure someone on here can give you some advice on specific areas in Limassol to live.


----------



## gressy (Jan 11, 2012)

*Larnaca*



Amerozzy said:


> Hi, a Newbie here.
> My husband and I are moving to Cyprus soon. We are both in our mid forties and are looking forward to living in the sunshine. I am an Australian and he is an American who has been living in Germany for the last 20 years ... so we want some sun!
> I've been trawling around the forum for hours now and have gleaned a lot of interesting information [it's great here!] but figured it would be better to put in a more specific post related to our wants/needs.
> We've been to Cyprus a couple of times and still can't really make up our minds as to where we would rather live, so, any suggestions based on the following would be more than appreciated.
> ...


I cannot for the life of me imagine why anyone would recommend Limassol. Over built, ugly and brash, and the beach is not that good. Instead I would suggest Larnaca. It is a more civilized place than Limassol, and less like Southend-on-Med than Paphos. Larnaca is more like an Italian or French Mediterranean seaside town, has a vibrant art scene with the Municipal Gallery, Kypriaki Gonia Gallery, Cornaro Institute and Cyprus College of Art all there, the beach is lovely and it is in easy reach of Nicosia and its very vibrant cultural scene. And Nicosia is very quick to get to even by bus (only about 30 minutes or so). The buses in Larnaca are very good in general I would say.

Also for art materials, Larnaca has Estia and KIT Tofarides on the main shopping street and the Cornaro Institute has an art materials shop. You might also be able to get to know some of the artists there, many of whom are from Britain. The Institute organises very regular lectures on art, exhibitions and you might think about getting a studio space there, which would quickly integrate you into the local art scene.

I don't think you'll have a problem finding a gym in any of the cities in Cyprus, and I know there are a few in Larnaca on the main road from the airport into the town centre. Internet access is very good, with all the main service providers active in Larnaca, including CableNet, which I think is the fastest and cheapest.

Add to that lots of proper restaurants that are not hidden away leaving the rest of us to make do with tourist joints, then I think Larnaca has it all. For great food if you are visiting Larnaca do go to Art Cafe 1900 (pub downstairs and great restaurant upstairs), which is run by Maria who is an artist herself, behind the Pereides Museum, and also go to Militzis, a very popular informal restaurant on the seafront on the far (non-touristy) side of the castle.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

To each his own  Larnaca is not my cup of tea for full time living, but Cyprus is so small you can easily get to all the cities anyway.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

The best beaches with white sand and clear blue waters are in the occupied areas or are overrun with the teen frenzy, beatboxing, beerswilling, bungie jump screaming madness of protoras and paralimni in the east (which is dead in winter). Larnaca is within easy striking distance and is set to become revitalised by the new development plan - it is a bit run down in places, but I'd vote for Larnaca for the reasons already stated. But as Cleo says, each to their own, and it is possible to get almost everywhere now with little bother, so I'd actually head for the foothills where the best scenery and food is...


----------



## Amerozzy (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and opinions - very much appreciated.
Larnaca, so far, is looking better to us based on the replies received and the more we look into it all. Seems to be more central to our purpose and interests.
I have been looking at various rental property sites but find most are more focused on short term/holiday rentals. As we not looking to be central to the 'holiday' style of living, it's proving a little frustrating not knowing what surrounds the places on offer. Does anyone have experience in this area or could point me in the right direction?
As it is, Google Maps, tourist maps and a whole host of internet pages are open in front of me now ...  Back to the search!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

In all my life I have never heard of Larnaca referred to like an Italian or French Mediterranean seaside town. You must have been to some God awful places in Italy or France to even compare Larnaca to them. From my point of view it would be the least desirable place I would want to have lived having grown up in Cyprus and I know of many people born and raised in Larnaca who have moved to Limassol to have a better level of life. 

In Limassol, there's more things to do, more amenities, more services, more group classes etc... and doesn't feel run down and stuck in the 70s/80s like Larnaca does to me. In fact with all the projects and developments still going on and with the natural gas finds Limassol would be an excellent investment at this moment in time if you can afford to buy something. 

Quite frankly when you say Larnaca to me the only thing I can think of is the finikoudes area which is nice for a cup of coffee and the airport. I would even pick Paphos over Larnaca if Limassol is not your cup of tea, at least you'd be able to find more things there even though it's a smaller place.

In terms of your questions. Internet is fine, you can get ADSL almost everywhere but maybe some remote village locations. I would be shocked if you had a problem with this in Paphos, Larnaca or Limassol. 

With regards to renting what's your budget? For Limassol and based on what you are after I recommend looking at Potamos Germasogeia (Yermasoyia spelling maybe on some sites) area as well as Santa Barbara or Meridien vicinities. I wouldn't be worried about the tourist influx/nightsclub etc.. in Limassol, these are spread out and nowhere near as in your face as Ayia Napa or located in one single area as in Pafos. 

I would recommend looking at HomeAway Holiday-Rentals. UK's No. 1 for self catering villas, apartments & cottage holidays in Spain, Portugal, France, Florida, Italy & worldwide. - even though this is for short-term rentals if you see something you like I can almost guarantee that if you put in a much lower offer for a long-term rent they will bite your hand off, having a tenant in for the winter months as well would be most welcome and more stable option for them. When making an offer think of their costs of having to bring someone in to clean the place every time someone rents the place for a couple of weeks and the money they won't be getting during off-peak.

Art supplies/materials I have seen a shop in Limassol dedicated to this, it evades me where though right now. Galleries, grab the Cyprus Weekly and have a look, a number of places to visit. 

Transport, during the off-season you could probably rent long-term for around 300 euros a month if you shop around to begin with.

Plenty of dining out, many cuisines, from local, fish, sushi, indian etc.. 

Shopping, there's a couple of main shopping streets in Limassol and now there's a mall as well with all the international brands.


----------

